# Looking for experienced billing specialist w cpc



## piaz31 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello, I am a billing and compliance manager in a busy ob gyn practice in East Brunswick and I am looking for an experienced billing specialist that is also cpc certified.  I would consider someone with billing experience with knowledge of coding. I will be posting the job officially soon but thought I put it out there since I noticed people have pust similiar posts out there. 

You can email me at Rena.Kerdman@brunswickhillsobgyn.com.

Happy Holidays everyone.


----------



## slivingston (Dec 27, 2011)

Is this an on site position or can it be remote?


----------



## piaz31 (Dec 27, 2011)

On site


----------



## piaz31 (Dec 27, 2011)

This is an onsite position


----------



## Franni  (Dec 27, 2011)

*too bad not both*

CPC  with billing specialist and 6 months of OBGYN


----------

